# Gloves



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Now I hardly lift much...at all. But I do find that the skin on my hands is getting a little sore from my DB's and I sometimes struggle with grip (can start to slip a little) so is it advisable to get some gloves?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Nah dont worry with gloves, just stop moisturising, its made you weak


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Nah dont worry with gloves, just stop moisturising, its made you weak


Pah! Moisturise? I'm soft enough as it is


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

You could try gloves, i personally dont like them as it makes the grip feel much bigger, but if your not doing much weight training can see them solving your problem plus theyre pretty cheap.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Just ordered the maximuscle ones with the 40% off deal .

Shhhhh don't tell anyone tho .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I use gloves on pressing movements but not on pulling or gripping movements. In the winter I wear them for everything otherwise my hands stick to the bar lol...


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

What do you do with db's? You say you don't use them much. Maybe you could use kettle bells. They could be easier on your hands possibly..


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't think I would want my GF with rough palms and calluses


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> Don't think I would want my GF with rough palms and calluses


Couldn't agree more !


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I use gloves on pressing movements but not on pulling or gripping movements. In the winter I wear them for everything otherwise my hands stick to the bar lol...


Are you any relation to a guy called Peter Parker , Mingster ?


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

You want to get Schiek gloves pricey but they're the best


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Shorty29 said:


> What do you do with db's? You say you don't use them much. Maybe you could use kettle bells. They could be easier on your hands possibly..


Static lunges, squats, single leg deadlift, chest press, reverse flyes etc. Stuff like that. I do have kettlebells but don't use them at present.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i bought some sponge cloths from Asda cheap and effictive.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Katy said:


> Static lunges, squats, single leg deadlift, chest press, reverse flyes etc. Stuff like that. I do have kettlebells but don't use them at present.


Could try your kettlebells maybe. Am I right in thinking their handles are rubber? If so that'll be easier on your hands.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Shorty29 said:


> Could try your kettlebells maybe. Am I right in thinking their handles are rubber? If so that'll be easier on your hands.


Neither my kettlebells nor DB's have rubber handles/bars. Both are metal.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

i use to wear gloves and didn't get a callouse or rough hands once whilst wearing them, once they ripped tho didnt replace them, now palms feel like croc skin


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

achilles88 said:


> i use to wear gloves and didn't get a callouse or rough hands once whilst wearing them, once they ripped tho didnt replace them, now palms feel like croc skin


Hmm, well my skin is fine now but I'd like to keep it that way. I just don't want to be twisting my wrists because the bars are slipping slighty. Sod it, I'll buy some and see if it helps with grip.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> Hmm, well my skin is fine now but I'd like to keep it that way. I just don't want to be twisting my wrists because the bars are slipping slighty. Sod it, I'll buy some and see if it helps with grip.


they do help with grip whilst wearing them, i've found that my grip has become much stronger tho since not using them


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

gym warrior said:


> You want to get Schiek gloves pricey but they're the best


i paid a small forture for these and wasn't that impressed - the leather is very think and split

Look up RDX leather gloves on e bay much better and cheaper


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

achilles88 said:


> they do help with grip whilst wearing them, i've found that my grip has become much stronger tho since not using them


I'll give them a go and see how I find it  Can't afford any yet anyway but will get some on pay day


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Gym-pig said:


> i paid a small forture for these and wasn't that impressed - the leather is very think and split
> 
> Look up RDX leather gloves on e bay much better and cheaper


I paid £20 included postage and have had them for nearly 2 years no problems at all, in the box it came with a 1 year warranty you should contact Schiek and get a replacement


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Threw them out over a year ago pal- only bought them on rep . Glad yours were good but i wasnt impressed


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

I also heard that Versa Gripps are good but never used them myself

http://www.versagripps.com/


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

If the Maximuscle ones are pants then I'll return them and go for the Versa Gripps - they look awesome .

I was seduced by the 40% off :drool:


----------

